# New husband filing question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

My daughter got married to a Dutch guy. Neither have any American income .She files as she is American. Does she have to list the husband, who is a Dutch national on the form. She has been filing single. For her is it a paperwork exercise as what she earns is exempt.
Just want to make sure she does it right.

TIA

Bernie McKenna


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, according to the instructions. She'll have to file using one of the married filing statuses. The instructions say you provide the name of your spouse and his SSN or ITIN unless your non-resident alien spouse is not required to have an SSN or ITIN, in which case she writes "NRA" in the box where the number normally goes.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Someone married to an NRA (non resident alien) is normally expected to file as "married, filing separately" and, as BBCWatcher says, the American spouse indicates NRA for the SSN if there is no need to obtain an ITIN.

This is the starter page from the IRS website: U.S. Citizens and Resident Aliens Abroad - Filing Requirements There are a number of links at the bottom of the page with further information that may be of interest.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info. That's how I will do it.

Thanks

Bernie


----------

